# BFP After 7 years TTC



## Athena

I think it's safe for me to post here, today I'm 5 weeks 1 day pregnant. I got my BFP at 9dpo which was 4dp5dt after our very fIrst try at IVF.

I really can't believe it's happening and feel like I've been living in a bubble for the last couple of weeks :happydance::happydance:

A bit about us, we did conceive after a year ttc but soon found out it was a ruptured ectopic, I was rushed to theatre and had my tube removed :cry:The surgeon at the time said he had looked at my other tube, it was fine and I would be pregnant by that summer. Fast forward 4 years and still not pregnant. Took a bit of convincing to get DH to Dr and then to have SA done, he did say for years that he didn't want to 'intervene' and to let nature take it's course, and what will be will be, blah blah blah, all the time I'm going stir crazy trying to figure out why it's not happening, I thought it was most likely a problem with him since I'd been told my other tube fine :shrug:

Anyway, finally he does the SA which took ages because they made us do three, thee months apart. Turns out DH has a low sperm count with very poor morph so it would be hard for us to conceive, let alone the fact I only have one working tube, so my GP referred us to a fertility specialist for either IUI or IVF. I had a lap and dye to check all definitely ok and that's when we learnt my other tube, the one they said was ok, was completely blocked and scarred. I would never have got pregnant naturally, all those years of every month being convinced of symptoms, sending myself mental and the countless money spent on pregnancy tests and it was physically impossible, I can't believe all the years we wasted trying when it was never going to happen :nope: The Dr who did my operation for my ectopic was wrong, my tube was far from fine. 

So, that was a big NO to IUI which I was devastated by at the time and straight to IVF with ICSI. I responded well even though I discovered shortly before the IVF started I have low ovarian reserve too at the age of 32! WTF am I ever going to get preganant! They put me on a high dose of Menopur and I got 22 eggs, in the end we had a perfect blastocyst which was the best one of the bunch, I had it put back on 24th Sept and four days later found out IT WORKED! :happydance: Like I said before I am in shock and can't believe we could get that lucky after everything we've been through over the years, I just hope and pray that this is our forever baby and that I will have a healthy pregnancy :)

Anyway here's what I did to help get my BFP:
1. Completely gave up alcohol and caffeine
2. Got really fit, did loads of exercise right up until egg collection
3. Took 1500mg Royal Jelly (have been taking for last 2 years and really believe it helped with egg quality)
4. Drank loads of water
5. Ate a really good balanced diet, with organic fruit and veg.
6. Wore Rose Quartz around my neck
7. Once I started my injections I had an orgasm every day :blush: to encourage the blood flow to my uterus
8. Didn't let the IVF stress me out.
9. Prayed A LOT

My Symptoms
1. Hot flushes
2. Pulling, tightening, bruised feeling in uterus all over, especially around implantation time and the week after, seems to have lessened this week.
3. Felt really sick around implantation time and had a very empty tummy feeling even if I'd just eaten. This has gone now too.
4. Unbelievably tired
5. One evening was sat on my own, I think it was 2 days after my transfer, I watched something on TV that really upset me and I cried for about three hours. 
6. Really Sore boobs

My only symptoms now are sore boobs and very very tired still but that's it. 

If you got this far. thank you for reading, I didn't mean for it to be so long but I hope to inspire some hope in those of you who feel like giving up. I feel as though this post is my closure of my ttc I've dreamt about posting on here and hope to be only posting positive things from now on. 

Thanks for reading and good luck to you all, you will get there in the end :hugs:


----------



## mayheadd

Hello, congrats on your bfp.
It's a very inspiring story,I am just approaching my second fertility appointment next month though not sure about ivf....how bad is it?


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats hunny.


----------



## Athena

Thanks everyone, I'm so happy :)

mayheadd I found the IVF absolutely fine, I was expecting it to be really traumatic but it wasn't at all, I felt fine throughout and from start to finish was six weeks. Good Luck! x


----------



## hayzeb

Congrats lovely, it's deffo your turn now! Happy and healthy 9months xxx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kikirose

Congrats!


----------



## tinks82

Wow, congratulations!!! :) x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you and your new amazing journey of becoming a mommy! :happydance:


----------



## foxykins

congrats yu must be so happy...HnH 9 months :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Congrats! I'm so happy that you were finally able to get answers to what was causing your infertility and that you are now expecting. I'm just sorry the journey had to take so long for you. I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## dizzy65

congrats on ur bfp thats quite the story! H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## zanDark

Congratulations hun!! :hugs::flower:

I hope you have an amazing and healthy pregnancy and birth :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Athena

Thanks so much everyone xxx


----------



## Dtswife

That's so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Congrats!! Your story is inspiring.


----------



## OCmommy

Wow! Congrats hun!! xx


----------



## mhadeed

Congrats this is so inapiring h&h 9 months!


----------



## Athena

Thanks ladies, have my early scan thurs so nervous but excited! x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thank you so much for sharing your story I'm pretty much in the same situation and I really thank you for sharing this and I cannot wait til my hubby comes home I'm going to let him read your story he's TERRIFIED of our IVF cycle in February but I told him its gonna all be okay if God wants it to be it shall be :) Again...I'm in tears over here for you....thank you for this story!


----------



## Athena

Andrea hi, thanks so much for your comment. Please keep the faith, I know God will bless you. It has taken me such a long time but I am so blessed. Please tell your DH not to worry about the IVF, mine was exactly the same he was really worried how I would cope with the whole thing emotionally but it was fine I promise, it was so exciting and to be given that chance is just so amazing, I still can't believe we got here but we did and I know you will too. Take care and please let me know how you get on or if you have any questions please, just ask x


----------



## Claire1986

Congratultions thats amazing news. 

:D


----------



## coshun2003

How wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Awww that's great! Congratulations!! :D x


----------



## cheerios

What an amazing story! Congrats! You sooo deserve to have this :bfp:!


----------



## 2blue lines

Wow! So encouraging! Congrats ! Can I ask how long did you give up alcohol exercise etc etc...Before the BFP


----------



## michelle535

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sharnahw

Congratulations :) <3


----------



## Athena

2blue lines said:


> Wow! So encouraging! Congrats ! Can I ask how long did you give up alcohol exercise etc etc...Before the BFP

Thanks so much. I've never been a big alcohol drinker so didn't really drink in all the time we were trying apart from maybe new years eve or a night out with friends I would have a couple of glasses of wine but I never get drunk because I'm always sick after! As for exercise I do it 3-5 times a week and still do now, things like spin class, aerobics and pilates xx


----------



## Evana

Congratulation :hugs: have a happy & healthy nine months


----------



## bumski

Congrats to you hunnie xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------

